# New member



## Big Joe 35 (Jun 7, 2015)

New to the board from NY !


----------



## Big Ronnie (Jun 7, 2015)

Hey Big Joe.  Welcome to ASF.  Please share a little general information like age, height, weight, bf%, goals, sports, years lifting, military experience, law enforcement experience, etc. Thanks.


----------



## Big Joe 35 (Jun 7, 2015)

6'2 227 not sure on bf% been lifting on and off since my teens but Iv always had bad shoulders so it limited my training but over the last 2/3 yrs I been trying to keep lifting hard and dieting clean , I was always a chubby kid so it's nothing but improvements that I see . I'm a union construction worker for the last 16 yrs .


----------



## Big Joe 35 (Jun 7, 2015)

Oh my goal is to just keep getting better I'm still fighting through some pain but I'm improving , I really need to do more cardio and also eat more !! I'm also a local volunteer fireman


----------



## Riles (Jun 7, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Jun 8, 2015)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## Big Joe 35 (Jun 9, 2015)

brazey said:


> Welcome to the community!


Thanks everyone !


----------



## tornluv143 (Jun 9, 2015)

welcome


----------



## h.hulk73 (Jun 15, 2015)

hi all)


----------

